# Humor



## propmonkey (Aug 30, 2004)

any one have some good tech jokes, i've found some....

http://www.techsfiles.com/

http://www.btinternet.com/~abbey.theatre/jokes_index.htm

we've adopted this song as our theme song.....

to the music of "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty And The Beast"

Be our guest!
Be our guest!
Got a pain in my ol' chest
It's pathetic, don't call the medic
Do it as my last request
Ate some raid
Choice was made
Put me six feet under the shade
Guess I didn't make the grade
Now I'm here, that is it
No more dance recital sh*t
After all this bloody h*ll
They should pay us really well
So expect a miracle
You'll take what we give you
Be our guest!
Be our guest!
Be our guest!
Blackout on cue
Cheesy effects
Strobe and chase lights get them wet
We'll prepare for this affair
Another season's in the air
We wear black
And we're bored
All this money we can hoard
But we're gloomy and complaining
'Cause this sh*t's not entertaining
We tell jokes
And drink beer
Because we can't stand being here
Go on and get some taste
We have no time to waste
Come on and kiss my as*
You've got no friggin' class
So I guessed
Now we're stressed
We need rest

post some others


----------



## moojoe (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.smnetwork.org/modules.php?name=NukeJokes


----------

